
Commercial Gaming, Coming Soon to Linux? - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7726
======
tl
_Unfortunately, Wine simply cannot compete with the performance of Windows
games running on their native platform (again, “yet”)._

My World of Warcraft install would disagree. I get higher framerates in WINE
operating off from the same install on the NTFS partition that Windows XP
uses. Furthermore, I have older games that are less of a hassle to under WINE
than Windows.

------
klodolph
While I waited for the article to load, I was on the edge of my seat. Is it
going to be dated 2010, or 2000?

